# Subsistence Fishing/Dip Netting Permit



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Do very many of you get special Federal "Subsistence Permits" for Dip Netting Salmon or Trout.........?:dunno::dunno: So I just picked up this years permit to Dip out 25 Sockeye Salmon next week, and 70 Salmon total for the year.:scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here in Canada, natives are granted that right "automatically". Those in the far-reaches of Canada are also granted that right as well if they are in the areas that are fly-in only during the summer and drive-in on the winter-roads.

Anyone that has "easy access" to food, meaning living in a town (or close to a town) with regular deliveries of food are not granted Subsistence Fishing / Dip Netting Permits ...


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Here in Canada, natives are granted that right "automatically". Those in the far-reaches of Canada are also granted that right as well if they are in the areas that are fly-in only during the summer and drive-in on the winter-roads.
> 
> Anyone that has "easy access" to food, meaning living in a town (or close to a town) with regular deliveries of food are not granted Subsistence Fishing / Dip Netting Permits ...


Yes, That is roughly how it is HERE in Alaska.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

The Nez Perce and Coeur D'Alene Indians here in Idaho also have those rights automatically. They are usually my hookup for some fresh smoked salmon.


----------

